# Coding labs when bundle, for Medicare



## jalderson (Dec 22, 2013)

I had CPT 81206, 88271 and 88275 billed on a Medicare patient.  I ran these through my encoder which states 88271 and 88275 bundle under the 81206; and that reimbursement would be based on 81206.  Must I request that our Billing Dept to delete the charges for 88271 and 88275: or can I put -59 modifiers on 88271 and 88275?  These lab tests were done on the same date.  

Thank you.


----------

